# The indoor potty?



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd love to hear opinions on the concept of the indoor potty. In a way the idea appeals to me, as it's often too hot, windy or dusty for anyone to be outside...but on the other hand, I don't really like the idea of cleaning an indoor dog potty. I'm thinking about the kind that's some sort of faux-turf on a tray.

Thanks!
Shellie


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have tried several faux-turf type potty and I hate them. They smell. They are difficult to clean up. We are now using the Purina dog litter and we love it. It doesn't track. It's clean - I just need to scoop the litter that has absorbed the pee and pick up the poo. I place it on our balcony and my poodle rings the bell when he needs to go and I open the door for him. I still take him out for a walk and exercise and potty. The litterbox is used in the early morning and late at night and when the weather is bad.

p.s. I like the idea of putting it on the balcony because this way he's still housebroken and not being trained to potty indoor. He still needs to "go outside".


----------

